# Stork Meeting in Belfast, Thursday 28 at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone
An informal support group meeting for those dealing with fertility issues, which involves a chat and tea/coffee, will take place as follows:-
Thursday 28 February 2013​@ 7.30pm​WRDA, 6 Mountcharles (off Botanic Ave)​Belfast, BT7 1NZ​Let me know if you can make it, thanks​Look forward to seeing you there.​​​​​
Fiona O'Donnell 
Support Group Coordinator
Infertility Network UK (I N UK), More to Life (MTL) and ACeBabes
Tel: 028 90641664
Mobile: 07976503428
E: [email protected]


----------

